# Hearthstone disconnecting every game



## Archaeah (Sep 25, 2014)

So, I can connect to battle.net. I can load the game, but when i click play and try to find an opponent, it disconnects saying i lost connection. 
I play diablo 3 from the same battle.net launcher and can play perfectly fine. It disconnects me trying to play single player or online against people. 

I have tried disabling the firewall, making exceptions, allowing ports. Nothing works. Even reinstalled. Deleted data files.
Other online games, websites everything works fine, except hearthstone. I have uninstalled any new programmes since it stopped working.

I'm not sure how to go about finding out if its an ISP problem, I live at uni and the internet is provided by the uni, they wouldnt block something for no reason unless it was a torrent or something. 
This is all my connect log says. I have tried looking 11010 up, but all I could find were people getting a different message than me. (the sprites are causing trouble or something message)

I thought it down to account issues or ISP. no ban message or anything and can play other blizzard games and log in to hearthstone. The other strange thing, is the exact same thing happens when i try to play on my ipad. Just disconnects finding opponent.
I connect my PC using ethernet, and ipad via wirelessly. I wondered if it didnt like me playing on both, so i also uninstalled on the ipad. (never at the same time, blizz logs you out logging in from the other)



> process attached
> Fri Sep 26 04:59:24 2014 [MAIN] client.config says aurora.version.source='product'
> Fri Sep 26 04:59:25 2014 [LOCS] 11010= <------------------------------------- error
> Fri Sep 26 04:59:33 2014 [ACCO] AccountListener.OnSubscriptionActive entity=44543300
> ...


Went to submit a ticket to blizzard, they dont take tickets for this, posted on their forum, no reply after a week. No idea what to do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If the issue is happening on both your iPad and PC then it is most likely an issue due to your ISP or perhaps your account, but unlikely.

Blizzard does use a "torrent" type connection to pass large amount of data to a sever to your PC. Your ISP may have just begun blocking this port. Contact the school help desk and ask if they block Hearthstone.


----------

